# Just When You Think...



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

there are no bargains left...

I've always like these alarms; little bit of brasso and Polywatch.

happy Christmas everyone.

http://i19.ebayimg.com/03/i/05/75/58/93_12_sb.JPG


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Good on yer Chris







.

Merry christmas to you too







.

Don't forget to wish the watch "Merry Christmas" on the seventh of January







.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks Ian,

it arrived this morning, and with brasso, polywatch and TLC, looks really good!

regards,

Chris


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Knew it was too good to be true; started the new year with an IR demand for Â£2,000 from 5 years ago...

1/2 my watches will have to go...

hope this year starts better for you than it has for me.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Oh my god Chris what a bummer!


----------



## ianboydsnr (Dec 12, 2005)

chris l said:


> Knew it was too good to be true; started the new year with an IR demand for Â£2,000 from 5 years ago...
> 
> 1/2 my watches will have to go...
> 
> ...


mines Â£6,000


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

ianboydsnr said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > Knew it was too good to be true; started the new year with an IR demand for Â£2,000 from 5 years ago...
> ...

















.

I find it easier to let the government steal my money as I earn it







.

The IR have impeccable timing don't they







.


----------

